# Reputable Harness Suppliers



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Try Greenhawk._

_This harness happens to be on sale until the end of August. Nylon Driving Harness-On Sale until Aug 31 2011 [HRP6250]_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

when you get an inexpensive harness it is that way for a reason. Some are made with inferior products but most generally they do not have the comfort and adjustments to make them fit properly as a more expensive harness would. 
Also their isn't such a thing as a 15.2 hand POA


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> when you get an inexpensive harness it is that way for a reason. Some are made with inferior products but most generally they do not have the comfort and adjustments to make them fit properly as a more expensive harness would.
> Also their isn't such a thing as a 15.2 hand POA


I didn't really ask for someone to answer just to say something like that. And if I were to call him an Appaloosa it would be a lie as his parents were both POAs, not a different breed. He just happens to be overgrown. Just because he does not fit in the breed standard doesn't mean he is automatically an intirely different breed.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> I didn't really ask for someone to answer just to say something like that. And if I were to call him an Appaloosa it would be a lie as his parents were both POAs, not a different breed. He just happens to be overgrown. Just because he does not fit in the breed standard doesn't mean he is automatically an intirely different breed.


Just thought you had a typo or was confused.Not sure why you put that information in when it has nothing to do with harness makers. Good luck


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Try Ron's Horse Harness in Canada. I bought a harness from them a couple of years ago and it's held up pretty well. Nothing fancy, but it's a nice, leather harness.


----------



## katyrose53 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi,

There is a very nice Amish Harness Maker, called Valley Harness Shop in Fredericksburg, Ohio. I just had a harness made by them for my gelding. Unfortunately, being Amish, he does not have a web site and needs to be contacted either by fax or mail. If you are interested, I can give you the address.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I love Justin Carriage Works. they make high quality harnesses in both biothane and leather and they also make high quality carts and wagons, including the large carriages used by transport companies. They are located in Nashville, MI. they even have miniature horse size versions of the wagons and carts to.


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

I have purchased two harnesses. The first was an inexpensive nylon harness from Ron's Horse Harness in Canada Amber Hillside Horse Harness - Formerly Rons Horse Harness - Home. It is a well made, heavy duty harnesswith quality fittings and was great for starting my young Fjord/Quarter cross. I even hauled firewood logs out of the woods with it. The only complaint I had was with the bridal. The crown was about 1 1/2 inches wide and it could have fit a work horse. I never used it. The harness was about $160 at the time which was four years ago. I wouldn't buy a nylon harness that isn't stitched, double thickness. You have to be careful what you buy. Some of it is really poorly made single ply. One good thing about nylon is that you can burn buckle holes in it with a hot Phillip head screw driver or cut a strap with a hot knife if you need to alter it.

My second harness is a ComfyFit Harness made by Countryside Manufacturing and sold by Chimacum Tack www.chimaucumtack.com Tel. 360 301 1317. It is a high quality matte finish biothane sport harness with quick release shaft loops and a deluxe curved breast collar. It's the same harness with some improvements as CampTown Harness and the harness makers worked for CampTown until 2009. The breast collar is a competition collar designed to give freedom to a horse's airway. The bridal crown is also contoured so that it doesn't rub against the back of the ears. I don't think this harness is quite the quality of a Zilco but you have to inspect the Zilco closely to see the difference and the cost of the ComfyFit was $200 or $300 less. _Jane Amand is great to work with. I exchanged a couple of items on my harness and no questions asked she didn't even charge me for shipping. The harness is guaranteed to fit and Jane certainly stands by that. _


----------

